# oilstone cleaning



## MNWOODWORKER (Aug 1, 2008)

I have always used india oilstones with great results but have now switched to Arkansas stones. My India stones are 2" wide and I wanted wider stones to make sharpening my bigger plane irons easier, my question is for you all that have them is how often you clean them. I use honing oil and the papers that came with the new stones (Soft, Hard, and Surgical Black) say to wash after every use, with my India stones I would wash them every so often and never had an issue. Any thoughts?


----------



## BillWhite (Jul 23, 2007)

After what ya paid for those stones….................Wash 'em and put 'em under your pillow at night.
Bill


----------

